# The Edge 1/17/09



## wirebiter (Jun 4, 2008)

Well the day started at 6:30 AM at a cold 30 degree. The four of us left out of Perdido Key to do some fishing on the Edge. The sunrise was awesome. The water was less than 2 feet and once we got away from shore the temp became very comfortable.










Captain Keith had us on the first spot around 8 AM. He assured us this would be a "bait" stop. 

Those are some mean bait fish Keith!


















Heres a couple AJ's and the first Gag.

Tyler and his 41 lbs monster AJ.










One of my AJ's










Captain Kieths Gag.










Two Keeper AJ's, a nice Gag, and plenty of bait fish later we decide to move to the next spot. 

The next stop put us on more AJ's. Man I love the high speed jigging. I now know my new favorite way to fish. We must have caught another 10 to 15 Aj's on this spot, all too small except this monster Almaco weighing in at 30 lbs! Austin caught two of these beast.



















The best spot of the day was by far the last one. We sat on a spot and sent some live bait down to try for some gag. Well we got some gag alright. One spot produced, an nice scamp, andfour gag ranging in size from 28 lbs up to 42 lbs. Here is the big gag that I caught. Man what a fight!










The day ended with quite a haul of fish. 3 AJ's, 4 Almaco's (two 30 lbs each), 5 gag, 3 scamp, 2 triggers,and a mess of nice mingos. Sorry the pics at the dock are a little fuzzy. My camera appearantly doesn't like the low light areas.



























Captain Keith showing off the big catches of the day.










Thanks for the great time Keith, and the tips and tricks you so willingly gave. It was a wonderful, yet a little chilly, trip. Hope to do it again sometime. Thanks for reading.


----------



## parrothead (Oct 1, 2007)

Fricken sweet !!!!!!!!!!!!!! When can i pick up my Aj filets and my gag filets ?? Looks like you had a sweet time. Doesn't look to rough out. Aw man ,,, you suck !!!!!!!!!! Just kidding. Glad you got to go. Call me when your ready !!!!!!!! Man that Gag is a hog !!!!!!! Very nice catch.:clap 

Scott


----------



## recess (Oct 8, 2007)

Great catch guys those are some quality gags, congrats on a great day if only the weather would stay like that all the time.


----------



## jacksoncounty (Sep 13, 2008)

:usaflag Nice gag-nice pants


----------



## cobe killer (Apr 13, 2008)

that is a fine mess of fish there guys.:clap:clap:clap:clap but, i didn't hear my phone ringing to let me know when to be at the dock.:banghead:banghead aaahhhhhhhhh i want to go fishing. "gotta kill fish, feel the burn, smell the blood and taste the victory!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! good catch , glad ya got ta go. p.s. the # is *<U>698-2901</U>*


----------



## Xiphius (Oct 10, 2007)

Nice haul, and what a copperbelly!! Good job Keith and crew:bowdown


----------



## reelhappy (Oct 31, 2007)

way to go! glad to see you pulling on some of those big aj's. and that grouper chris will taste mighty fine! we have a awesome fishery! to catch fish like that year round! thanks for sharing.

scot


----------



## sniper (Oct 3, 2007)

Very cool. Looks like you will be eating fish for a long time. Sounds like a GREAT trip worth the cold. Good job.


----------



## Tkiller (Jan 15, 2009)

Nice mess of fish you got there.:clap. Those are some nice Gags.


----------



## Mullethead (Oct 4, 2007)

I would like to add that these guys were a ball to take to out. They were great crew with a great attitude (they put up with me!) 

Amazed at how few boats we saw out - its rare you get an inbetween-fronts-weather-window that falls right on a saturday, in mid January.

Anyway - these guys really made the tripthanks

Keith


----------



## true-king (Oct 2, 2007)

VERY nice! Those are some real nice gags. :bowdown


----------



## NaClH2O (Feb 14, 2008)

Great job on the Gags guys those are some really nice fish. I know someone had a batlle on their hands getting those things off the bottom.

Rob


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

Those are some really nice fish. 

Man this year the Gags just seem to want to stay out deeper near the edge. This time last year, we were seeinggrouper almost that large on the near shore wrecks. Just hasn't been the same this winter. I wonder whats keeping them out farther this winter compared to last.


----------



## reelfinatical (Sep 30, 2007)

Can I ask how deep you were fishing?? 

That is some NICE fish right there!! =)


----------



## Mullethead (Oct 4, 2007)

Were started off in 180 ft - then eased out to 300 or so where I found a some foot ball mingos in late december - no joy so we pushed backnorth. 

The big boy came out of 280 feet


----------



## wirebiter (Jun 4, 2008)

It was one hell of a trip. Thanks again Keith for the great time. There is nothing like not being sore from head to tow because of fishing on a calm day! You definitely put us on the fish! :bowdown:bowdown


----------



## wetfeet (Feb 6, 2008)

Capt.Blye , I hate I missed the trip yesterday but I'm glad to see you finally put some pictures up to show these folks what you and I do out there on a regular basis . Its always a pleasure to fish with someone that will do whatever it takes to catch fish ! ANOTHER GREAT DAY IN THE GULF


----------



## Captain Woody Woods (Oct 2, 2007)

damn nice gag


----------



## Marine Scout (Nov 18, 2007)

Oh Lord!!! What a catch, Great Job!!:clap::clap:clap


----------



## frydaddy (Oct 1, 2007)

THAT'S A MESS OF FISH!


----------



## Ocean Man (Sep 27, 2007)

Excellent report, those are some quality fish. Thanks for the pic's.


----------

